# Ever used/ordered from All American Peptides?



## Lang (Jun 17, 2014)

Got an email the other day from All American Peptides saying they have caps of all the popular research chems. Has anyone used them yet, would like some insight before making first order. Thanks.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have used them before but I am not sure if they're the best. Super hardcore peptides 3rd party tests all there stuff.


----------



## iride (Aug 15, 2014)

I have used a few of there products ,GTG



Lang said:


> Got an email the other day from All American Peptides saying they have caps of all the popular research chems. Has anyone used them yet, would like some insight before making first order. Thanks.


----------

